# What's in my Eheim Filter?



## robotman (Oct 1, 2012)

I bought a used 49g bow tank that came with a lot of accessaries, including a Eheim Ecco 2236 (80g) filter. It seems like a great filter. I can't figure out a couple things, though. 

There are some red mystery bags mixed in with the Trix cereal in one of the containers I was wondering if anyone could identify and let me know if they are needed:



















- Also does anyone know the order of the sponge filters? The top and bottom containers have a sponge filter. I assume the bottom container should have the sponge on the bottom of the container under the Trix. Should the top container have the sponge on the top of the container on top of the Trix? (Hope that all wasn't too confusing). Here's a diagram if it helps:

~~~~
ooooo

ooooo
ooooo

ooooo
<<>>

ooooo
~~~~

~ = sponge filter
0 = Trix
<<>> = mystery bags 

The unit says it self primes, but I have a hard time getting it to start. I move the handle up and down several times, but I don't think this is how it is supposed to work. Any suggestions?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not certain on the bags, but the cereal looking stuff is Eheim Substrat pro.Its a great media. The bags could be purigen or even carbon. I use the substrat in mine as well as the efhimech(ceramic rings) and the floss and sponge pads. 

Your sponges go on top of the medias.










That should help a little with how to layer it. As for the mystery bags, I myself would toss them because you dont know what they are.

Starting it, the handle seals it. Mine are not self priming but to get mine to go I plug it in. Then I take the outflow, and bring it down to a bucket, letting gravity do mine. These are the classics so its a bit different but im sure it may work on yours as well.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yep that's how mine is set up

Rick


----------



## robotman (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Looks like I need to move both sponge (floss) filters to the very top. I'm sure the carbon activation is long gone, but still a good pre-filter.

The bags are mysteries. I'd guess they would be carbon except it looks like red powder inside. What color are the purigen bags? It almost looks like clay particles of some sort? I'll toss and replace with more Trix next time I take apart the filter.

Thanks again!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

purigen starts white but changes color (I"ve seen brown/red)If it is purigen it can be recharged by soaking in water and bleach 50/50 24 hrs. Rinse in water and soak in water for at least 8 hrs(I soak longer) with de-chlorinator.Purigen is a good synthetic resin that absorbs nitrates and small particles that can cloud water.I always have small pre packed(by manufacturer) bag in my filter.Cuprisorb comes in simaliar small pouch ,but starts darker color(used to remove copper).


----------



## robotman (Oct 1, 2012)

Aha! I think you're right that they are Purigen bags. They are whitish on one side.

I've read over and over again that nothing will remove nitrates except for water changes. Technically, I guess these don't remove the nitrates, but they lower the biowaste so less are generated. Why don't I hear more about them?

That's great you can recharge them. Soaking in bleach is a little scary, but I have Prime for the dechlorination. 

Thanks for your help. I'll give the recharge a shot!


----------

